# Flair Manual Espresso - Where to buy in UK



## jlaamweise (Mar 23, 2020)

Morning all,

Long time lurker, finally starting to get the ball rolling with my purchases.

Keen to purchase a Flair Espresso machine due to its size and my limited space.

Given the current situation with importing etc, can anyone recommend somewhere to buy one?

Bella Barista are all out of stock and Maxi Coffee aren't exporting outside France it would appear.

Any other suggestions please?


----------



## djam (Mar 26, 2020)

I've been looking myself recently and found them available at Doppio Coffee.

No experience ordering from here though so other forum members may be able to advise.


----------



## jlaamweise (Mar 23, 2020)

djam said:


> I've been looking myself recently and found them available at Doppio Coffee.
> 
> No experience ordering from here though so other forum members may be able to advise.


 Same place I found then. Shame they are quite a bit more expensive than MaxiCoffee. And I'd rather the Pro1 and Pro2 to be honest.


----------

